# Problem mit Tabellen und Design



## Bansi (13. Januar 2004)

Hi, ich bastel mir das erste mal eine hp, aber ich habe ein problem mit meinen tabelle, wenn ich zuviel inhalt in meinen tabellen schreibe verschiebt sich alles 

http://www.sthcrew.net/ak/ 

wäre toll wenn ihr mir sagen könntet woran das lieg bzw. wie ich das beheben kann


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Januar 2004)

Also bei mir schauts gut aus, da hat sich nix verschoben (Netscape 7.0). Poste doch mal einen Screenshot, wo das Problem genau liegt.

P.S. Bitte in Zukunft die Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachten (sh. Netiquette)


----------



## Eminem (13. Januar 2004)

Alos bei mir verschiebt sich auch nichts. Kann es eventuell sein, dass Du an einem Mac arbeitest? Hab schon des öfteren die bittere Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich Tabellen bei Betrachtung mit einem Mac verschieben.

MFG Eminem


----------



## -pOrG- (13. Januar 2004)

versuch mal das hier

background-repeat: no-repeat;

in den tag zu packen, wo du dein Hintergrund für die Navigations-Tabelle bestimmst.
Vielleicht auch nur in den letzten Teil, wo dieses keine Ahnung wie man es nennen soll (3-Blatt?), ist. Je nach dem, wie es aufgebaut ist.
Du meinst doch, dass sich der Hintergrund am Ende der Nav-Tabelle immer wiederholt, oder?


----------



## Bansi (13. Januar 2004)

Also, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es am Internet Explorer liegt, ich habe es auch mit Mozialla Firebird getestet und ich komme auf das gleiche Ergebniss hinaus.


----------



## -pOrG- (13. Januar 2004)

Achja, noch ne Kleinigkeit:
Oben rechts, da steht on dope but still aoming on your head..
A*o* ming ist das Absicht?


----------



## Bansi (13. Januar 2004)

Ich habe jetzt  "background-repeat: no-repeat;"  in meinen <TD> Tags eingebaut aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Edit:

Danke für den Hinweis, nein es war keine Absicht .


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Januar 2004)

Wie gesagt, schick mal nen Screenshot, dann wissen wir eventuell, an was es liegen könnte.

//EDIT: Oder meinst Du die Symbole an der rechten Seite?

//EDIT 2: Oops, sorry, nicht gesehen, war ich wohl schneller mit Tippen, als die Email-Benachrichtigung


----------



## -pOrG- (13. Januar 2004)

<td style=\"vertical-align:top; background-image:url(http://www.url.de/backgr.jpg); background-repeat: no-repeat;\" width=\"130px\">

Dann kommt meine navleft.php über require in dieses <td> tag.. (Darin wird nochmal der Background bestimmt)
So funktioniert es bei mir, ohne dass es sich wiederholt..

hm.. dann weiß ich nicht, sorry

@ Alf: hat er doch?!


----------



## Bansi (13. Januar 2004)

Dieser style geht, den du mir geben hast, doch erziehlt es nicht den erwünschten Effekt.


----------



## -pOrG- (13. Januar 2004)

Probier es mal mit festen Höhenangaben.


----------



## Bansi (13. Januar 2004)

Habe ich gemacht, geändert hat sich da leider nix .


----------



## Eiszwerg (13. Januar 2004)

```
<TABLE WIDTH=740 BORDER=0 align="center" CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
```

Füge da mal Height="Gesamthöhe" hinzu. Kannst Dir ja anhand des Quelltextes zusammenrechnen.
Ansonsten in das jeweilige <TD>-Tag die spezielle Höhe. Vielleicht solltest Du noch eine <TR> anhängen, die sich dann ausdehnen kann, wenn der Content länger wird. Dann musst Du noch rowspan="2" (?!) verwenden.

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn rowspan="2" falsch ist. Bin mir da nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## Bansi (13. Januar 2004)

Tut mir leid Eiszwerg, ich verstehe nicht richtig.

Wenn ich die Gesamthöhe festlege, da kann sich doch die Tabelle nicht nachunten ausdehnen, 
mein Problem besteht halt dadrin, das sich die Tabellen backgrounds aneinander andocken müssen.


----------



## -pOrG- (13. Januar 2004)

ja eben, deswegen definierst du die erst tabelle mit einer festen Höhe, die Höhe des Hintergrundbildes, die Zweite, wo die links draufstehen ganuso.
Dann das Dritte mit diesem "Objekt" auch, nur dass du eben das oben geschrieben anhängst. (no-repeat)


----------



## Bansi (14. Januar 2004)

Danke für die vielen antworten .
Ich habe das Problem anders gelöst, indem ich alles noch einmal neu gemacht habe.


----------

